# Better Freeware: FastCopy v/s TeraCopy



## iamrahul (Apr 14, 2013)

Which one is the best file transfer software (by best I mean the fastest and more reliable) between these two: *FastCopy* or *TeraCopy*?

Suggestions please!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

Depends on your usage. According to benchmarks, FastCopy is faster. Feature-wise FastCopy dominates the contest offering by far more choices.
One point where TeraCopy trumps is the integration in the operating system by becoming the default file copy/move service. Personally, this is the deciding factor for me even if it means to lose out 2-3 secs.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2013)

It's been discussed before. Have a look at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/165818-how-improve-file-copying-speed-windows-7-a.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

In Windows 8, I notice no speed difference between teracopy and system file copier.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> In Windows 8, I notice no speed difference between teracopy and system file copier.


True. In some benchmarks the default copier is faster than TeraCopy in moving small files.
One very useful addition is the ability to pause the copy/move.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> True. In some benchmarks the default copier is faster than TeraCopy in moving small files.
> One very useful addition is the ability to pause the copy/move.


yep. The speed graph is also a nice addition.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

On my laptop for some reason; default copier feels lot faster than either of the ones mentioned here.


----------



## iamrahul (Apr 15, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Depends on your usage. According to benchmarks, FastCopy is faster. Feature-wise FastCopy dominates the contest offering by far more choices.
> One point where TeraCopy trumps is the integration in the operating system by becoming the default file copy/move service. Personally, this is the deciding factor for me even if it means to lose out 2-3 secs.



U mean to say with FastCopy I need to open/run the application every time I need to trasfer a file??



Gearbox said:


> It's been discussed before. Have a look at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/165818-how-improve-file-copying-speed-windows-7-a.html



Well according to that topic FastCopy seems better! Will try it out then.. Thanks!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2013)

I use SuperCopier. The UI is crappy but it gets the work done.

Used to use TeraCopy but it started crashing hence switched to SuperCopier.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

iamrahul said:


> U mean to say with FastCopy I need to open/run the application every time I need to trasfer a file??


Exactly. Though I think that, it has a right-click extension.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

iamrahul said:


> Well according to that topic FastCopy seems better! Will try it out then.. Thanks!



That was an old discussion. Maybe, there will be NEW versions for some copiers - which will differ in copying speed now..
Though i use Teracopy, as it possess a cleaner GUI - though it may score low with other copiers.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 17, 2013)

As per a study at Raymond's Blog 15 Free File Copy Tools Tested for the Fastest Transfer Speeds FastCopy came out better than TeraCopy and many other alternatives...

Arun


----------



## iamrahul (Apr 18, 2013)

sakumar79 said:


> As per a study at Raymond's Blog 15 Free File Copy Tools Tested for the Fastest Transfer Speeds FastCopy came out better than TeraCopy and many other alternatives...
> 
> Arun



Have tried out FastCopy.. the UI is a bit crappy and old.. reminds me of Windows 98! 



Gearbox said:


> That was an old discussion. Maybe, there will be NEW versions for some copiers - which will differ in copying speed now..
> Though i use Teracopy, as it possess a cleaner GUI - though it may score low with other copiers.



I've switched to TeraCopy too.. FastCopy's UI is far less developed and the speed difference is not too great in my rig!


----------

